# Tool Belt........



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think instead of spending money on that I would just sling my 50lb. tool bag over my shoulder, cause that much space on a tool belt just invites one to fill it up with every tool they got. YMMV


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jsb said:


> What do you think?



Yer hunting squirrels with an bazooka, sonny! :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yer hunting squirrels with an bazooka, sonny! :laughing:


Does it come with a holster for my Sig and a place to hold my AR-15?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually, for me, if I am required to wear one, this is the way I would go, as it keeps the weight off my hips, which is a problem for me.......hell any female really, as with how the pelvic structures differ between men and women. I can't wear a traditional belt for more than an hour before I am done for the day, back-wise.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Actually, for me, if I am required to wear one, this is the way I would go, as it keeps the weight off my hips, which is a problem for me.......hell any female really, as with how the pelvic structures differ between men and women. I can't wear a traditional belt for more than an hour before I am done for the day, back-wise.


Me to it's just there are so many pockets that would get filled up with stuff. Plus Occidental Leather is $$$$.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

^^yup, thank god I rarely have to wear one.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> ^^yup, thank god I rarely have to wear one.


I have a belt but it spends its time in my tool bag it's really odd. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Actually, for me, if I am required to wear one, this is the way I would go, as it keeps the weight off my hips, which is a problem for me.......hell any female really, as with how the pelvic structures differ between men and women. I can't wear a traditional belt for more than an hour before I am done for the day, back-wise.


 

I haven't worn my pouch in years. I hook the belt together and sling it over my shoulder. When I get where I'm working I lay it beside me.:thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I spend more time working out of a cardboard box.....It's just easier somehow.....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

If you want to go that big:

http://repconnw.com/index.php?optio...e&category_id=24&Itemid=71&vmcchk=1&Itemid=71


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Wear a pouch on a union job you be the laughing stock of the job site. 
But you will be best friends with your chiropractor 
It's also hard to lock up that pouch so your tools don't get "borrowed" when you take a break.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am going to ask the same question for the millionth time. What are you possibly doing that you need more than 4-5 tools on you to complete that task? 

Keep your tool bag close to you and keep the few tools that you need in your apron and back pockets. At times you might want to slide a small 3-4 tool pouch or a hammer loop on your belt.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I am going to ask the same question for the millionth time. What are you possibly doing that you need more than 4-5 tools on you to complete that task?
> 
> Keep your tool bag close to you and keep the few tools that you need in your apron and back pockets. At times you might want to slide a small 3-4 tool pouch or a hammer loop on your belt.


Lately I just put my tools in my back pockets. I can do most of what I do with maybe 4 screw drivers, a nut driver or 2, my linemans, and a sta kon pliers. I don't even use a stripper a lot of the time just the linemans. My bag is usually very close if I need something else.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Lately I just put my tools in my back pockets. I can do most of what I do with maybe 4 screw drivers, a nut driver or 2, my linemans, and a sta kon pliers. I don't even use a stripper a lot of the time just the linemans. My bag is usually very close if I need something else.


4 screwdrivers is actually a lot to use at once. I'll usually have my straight screwdriver and a 10in1 that I use for phillips and the other options it gives.

There will be many days that I don't use a screwdriver at all or my linemens pliers, so they stay in the bag next to me.

It's funny seeing someone load up a pair of bags with tools that they'll never use and wear it around the job for a few days. After that, they use the pouches as a tool caddy and never wear it again. That's why I try to tell the new guys up front to just start with a tool bag and save the money.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> 4 screwdrivers is actually a lot to use at once. I'll usually have my straight screwdriver and a 10in1 that I use for phillips and the other options it gives.
> 
> There will be many days that I don't use a screwdriver at all or my linemens pliers, so they stay in the bag next to me.
> 
> It's funny seeing someone load up a pair of bags with tools that they'll never use and wear it around the job for a few days. After that, they use the pouches as a tool caddy and never wear it again. That's why I try to tell the new guys up front to just start with a tool bag and save the money.


One or two of those 4 are usually little control screw drivers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I am going to ask the same question for the millionth time. What are you possibly doing that you need more than 4-5 tools on you to complete that task?


I've answered your question at least once but I'll do it in more detail.
Lots of tasks require more than 4 or 5 tools plus other materials you may need. 
For instance:
Making up a 4sq box for a switch you need (or I need): Beater screw driver, phillips driver, linesman, *****, wire strippers, wirenuts, connectors, ground screws. I can easily carry and keep those things without hurting my back and be very organized. Now I can walk around and make up every switch box without ever having to bend down. When I go to make up the receptacles I can throw all of that in a box.

I carry all of these items on my belt... but not all at once:

Right side of belt: Linesman, *****, strippers and two or three screwdrivers, reamer, wirenuts, sharpie, tick, measuring tape.
Left side: meter, staples or straps, screws, needle nose, hammer, channies, fittings etc.

Now, not everything has to be in there all at once. Stuff gets interchanged with a tote.

Sometimes I don't wear the belt. Like BC, sometimes I use a box.

I really feel that in a lot of cases I'm more productive with a belt and I don't have to constantly pick tools up off the floor. And I can go from room to room without having to move a station, the station is on me.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Isn't it about time for one of the resident Type A Personalities to chime in about how if you want to work on HIS jobs,you will wear every last tool in your "arsenal" at all times,in your pouch,on your hip? I'm always mightily impressed and intimidated.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Isn't it about time for one of the resident Type A Personalities to chime in about how if you want to work on HIS jobs,you will wear every last tool in your "arsenal" at all times,in your pouch,on your hip? I'm always mightily impressed and intimidated.


:laughing:

Hopefully my old boss isn't on this forum.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Isn't it about time for one of the resident Type A Personalities to chime in about how if you want to work on HIS jobs,you will wear every last tool in your "arsenal" at all times,in your pouch,on your hip? I'm always mightily impressed and intimidated.


:cursing: If you want to work on one of my sites you better be wearing ever damn tool you own, or you'll be on your way to the unemployment line.

How I do? :laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> :cursing: If you want to work on one of my sites you better be wearing ever damn tool you own, or you'll be on your way to the unemployment line.
> 
> How I do? :laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:


Not so good. Not nearly type A enough.

You need to throw in statements like "It's a simple yes or no question!" or "I run a very tight ship and you know this!"

Or simply not calling customers back will do.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a simple thing, I run a tight ship here. You wear ever damn tool you got, hell you should even have a roll of TP in there (rat shop can't supply stuff like that)! You understand me, well do ya, Come on it's a simple yes or no question. If you think you know better than me I will send you off to work with that Bob Badger dude cause the unemployment line would be like a reward for you slacker! Now get back to work so I can avoid customers and sit in my office all day!

How 'bout now :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing:

A+
:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> :cursing: If you want to work on one of my sites you better be wearing ever damn tool you own, or you'll be on your way to the unemployment line.
> 
> How I do? :laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:


Beautiful,Larson.Remind me to fire myself if I ever work for you!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Hopefully my old boss isn't on this forum.


I'm not worried,my daughter can whip him!She can whip me,but that's nothing to brag about.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I just cannot see the need for all of those tools on your person. I have worked industrial construction and industrial maintenance and I have never needed that many tools on my person at one time.
Screwdriver ,lineman's,channellocks ,and 2 flexhead wrenches do about 99%of the work I do. If I need more tools than that I throw them in a plastic bucket along with some trinkets needed for the job I am doing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Beautiful,Larson.Remind me to fire myself if I ever work for you!


_<Note to self, put post it note on ibuzzard's future desk.>

_Love the sig line BTW_:thumbup: _


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

jsb,

I actually bought one of the suspendavests like you have pictured a couple of years ago. It's a bit of a mixed bag and I would certainly try it out in person before forking over that type of money. 

First off, it is very warm. Far too hot to wear in Ohio for about 6 months out of the year. It's quite comfortable when the temps start hitting high temps in the 50's. 

Second, it makes your tool bags really stick out much further than wearing a tool belt. It gets really annoying trying to walk between studs or climbing into an attic. Basically, your bags will flop around a lot. Your bags will unknowingly dump their contents on the ground.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Tool pouch is also handy when you tie it to the railing of your scissor lift or zoom boom


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Tool pouch is also handy when you tie it to the railing of your scissor lift or zoom boom



Or wrapped around the top of a step ladder.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I've answered your question at least once but I'll do it in more detail.


 I don't believe you have, but I appreciate you doing it now! :thumbsup:


> Lots of tasks require more than 4 or 5 tools plus other materials you may need.
> For instance:
> Making up a 4sq box for a switch you need (or I need): Beater screw driver, phillips driver, linesman, *****, wire strippers, wirenuts, connectors, ground screws.


 That's 5 tools. The material like connectors and ground screws go in the pockets of the apron. FWIW, why do you need ***** for making up 4sq boxes? Since you have your linemens and strippers, you have plenty of cutting capability. I usually only use my ***** when demoing or working on older stuff that I need to cut wires out of and I need a bit of extra reach. If I could pull the wires cleanly out in front of me I will just cut with my linemens. 


> Now, not everything has to be in there all at once. Stuff gets interchanged with a tote.


 That's my exact point! You only need a few tools at once.


> Sometimes I don't wear the belt. Like BC, sometimes I use a box.


 Yup, sometimes I use a tray and sometimes I just use my pants. For example, running small pipe I would have my tape measure on my front pocket, level in my rear, screwdriver in other rear pocket, maybe a nut driver for straps/cowboys next to the screwdriver, and file or reamer on the ground or vice next to the cutting tool. Absolutely no need for linemens (unless reaming with them) tick tracer, excessive screwdrivers, etc.


> I really feel that in a lot of cases I'm more productive with a belt and I don't have to constantly pick tools up off the floor. And I can go from room to room without having to move a station, the station is on me.


 I just don't see any improvement in productivity. When you change tasks you drop your tools in you nearby bag/tote/box/tray and pickup the tools you need for the next task, shouldn't take more than 10-15 seconds. I just can't see using a big rig like the OP is showing. Just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

This whole thread is the reason God invented Carharts.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I could never in a million years see someone wearing those for industrial maintenance. I don't care if you work on everything from gear to instrumentation, I think you'd look like a da*n fool:jester:

Although, it may make up for SDS:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> This whole thread is the reason God invented Carharts.



God? I thought that it was Mike Holmes... Then again he thinks he's God.:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> This whole thread is the reason God invented Carharts.


Those would be good, but I'm always hot and they cover you up too much. I prefer just the Carhartt jeans with all the pockets.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I don't believe you have, but I appreciate you doing it now! :thumbsup:


Maybe is wasn't you, oh yeah it was. :thumbup:


HackWork said:


> I FWIW, why do you need ***** for making up 4sq boxes?


For cutting the sheathing of nm or mc.



HackWork said:


> Absolutely no need for linemens (unless reaming with them)


Really no need for a reamer. :thumbsup:



HackWork said:


> I just don't see any improvement in productivity.  When you change tasks you drop your tools in you nearby bag/tote/box/tray and pickup the tools you need for the next task, shouldn't take more than 10-15 seconds. I just can't see using a big rig like the OP is showing. Just my opinion


I guess I can't really put it into words but I do feel (in a lot of situations, for me) I'm more efficient with a belt. 

As far as nail aprons are concerned, I've never used one. Seems like it would bang around in places on my body that would be uncool. 
In fact, I've never worked with a guy or gal who used an apron. 

FTR, the op belt system seems way overkill, I've also never used a suspender rig either.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I guess I can't really put it into words but I do feel (in a lot of situations, for me) I'm more efficient with a belt.


 I got no issue with a belt and pouch. My thing is when I see 14 tools in the pouch and I see the person using only 3 of them. Then I see at least 7 tools in there haven't been touched in a month.


> As far as nail aprons are concerned, I've never used one. Seems like it would bang around in places on my body that would be uncool.
> In fact, I've never worked with a guy or gal who used an apron.


 No banging, honest. Aprons are good because they put the weight in front of you instead of on your sides. You should give one a try sometime. Around here, 75% of the electricians I see have aprons.


> FTR, the op belt system seems way overkill, I've also never used a suspender rig either.


 Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, who would have known this would go so far and stir up so many opinions! i love it.

i hate to see tool belts used as storage.

tools belts are best utilized when only the tools needed for the task are kept in them. the biggest mistake with tool belts is when they get over crowded and heavy. 

i hate to do anything without a tool belt. you cannot fit everything that should be within an arms reach, into your pockets. this doesnt mean the belt has to weigh 100lbs. a million little pockets are priceless for everything from wire markers and pencils, to wire nuts and ground screws.

the funniest thing is when the electrician who TRIES to keep what he needs in his pockets asks the electrician with the needed tools in his belt to borrow or hand him something becuase his is laying on the ground/in the panel/on top of the transformer.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

It's my way ,or the highway,mister.......At the end of the day,all I care is if the production - with quality - is right.How you accomplish it is your business.I don't micromanage,but will give two checks in a heartbeat for non-productivity.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Those would be good, but I'm always hot and they cover you up too much. I prefer just the Carhartt jeans with all the pockets.


That's what I tend to use....I hate every time I have to use the john, all the stuff I store in the bib goes on the floor........I made the switch real quick.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

In reality no tool carrying or organization system has been invented that works for me. My jobs look like a tool supply store blew up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been on jobs where having a pouch full of tools and a bag still to carry, made sense.

I've also been on jobs where having a pair of *****, 2 screw drivers, made sense.


----------

